# I need dog first aid help!!



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I got my dogs hunting vests this year and while hunting in them they rubbed the under part of there legs raw. (like the arm pit of a human area) I have put antibiotics on them but they are just not drying out enough to scab. I am afraid they could turn gangrene if not treated correctly. Has anyone encountered this and if so what did you do to treat it? And how do I stop this from happening again? I like the vest because it stopped my high speed dog from requiring stitches Saturday, when she ran full speed into an ankle high string of barb wire. Any help please!!!


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

First I would trim the vest away from the pit area so it does not rub. You may want to have your vet look at it if it's getting bad enough that you are worried about infection.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Is your dog licking it. its not going to dry out . get him on oral antibiotics. sounds like a bad place noway to bandage it


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

> sounds like a bad place noway to bandage it


thats half the dang problem right there i can not get a bandage to stick. 
as for trimming the vest I did before i took them out as much as i could and still call it a vest and not an apron  thanks so far guys i like the oral antibiotic idea. and i guess i am going to have to buy a cone for her


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

If your putting a topical antibiotic on it theres no way its gonna dry out (you keep moisting it when you put on the antibiotics)


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

called my vet and i am getting some Oral Antibiotics on the way home. I wish I could have her here at work with me. then i could give her the care she needs


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> If your putting a topical antibiotic on it theres no way its gonna dry out (you keep moisting it when you put on the antibiotics)


As stated above trim the vest and test it to make sure it doesnt rub.

Keep the wound dry by not putting any oinment or bandage on it. Keep the dog from licking the wound, if its a bad enough problem pick up a ecollar from the vet and put it on for a few days while you cant watch her. When my dog has any abrasions or cuts it usually takes about a week to totally heal. If you are still hunting the dog make sure the thules and grass dont rub it worse.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I got to thinking about this .My Dad would never put anything on a dog wound always said the dog would keep it clean tell it healed I guess thats what dogs have to do in the wild .yes he is an old timer. If its kept clean and oral antibiotic it should be ok I don't think a dog licking small wound is that big of deal .


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

Brian, 

Hows the girls doing? I could only assume it was Sadie, from what I read in your post. That dog is unreal!! I hope everything is ok! 

PS, I like the pic, is that Willow?


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

yes it is sadie that hit the wire. she rocketed through some old post's that where knocked down and got hung up it grabbed her and through her on her back and had her pinned there for a minute as the barbs where snagged in vest just below the neck line it tore the vest up good and i could only imagine what would have happend if i had not bought them. all for a **** hen  


> I like the pic, is that Willow?


nope that is sadie when she was a pup spunky little chit sitting there barking at me at 5 weeks old. man i love that dog.

how was your hunt i heard Corrine shut down.


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

one hunting fool said:


> she was a pup spunky little chit sitting there barking at me at 5 weeks old. man i love that dog.


I know what you mean about "spunk" I have one of my own and one that I am very pleased with!



one hunting fool said:


> how was your hunt i heard Corrine shut down.


It was good! We shot a couple of roosters, I need to get you up their for a hunt. I would love to see Sadie and Jesse in action.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I hope the anitbiotics help out ur pup. Turns out I myself am making a trip to the vet with my **** hound. She has an ear infection that she had last year. Matter of fact I took her to the vet on the very same day, Nov 5 for the same reason.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> Well I hope the anitbiotics help out ur pup. Turns out I myself am making a trip to the vet with my **** hound. She has an ear infection that she had last year. Matter of fact I took her to the vet on the very same day, Nov 5 for the same reason.


that sux my dog Jessie use to be prone to ear problems when i first got her. (she was 2) after a few months being an inside dog and constant attention to her ears we where able to get them fixxed been 2 years and no problem. (i have owned her 3 years now)


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

> I know what you mean about "spunk" I have one of my own and one that I am very pleased with!


I know you got the best one out of our litter. couldn't have got a better home for him i believe.



> It was good! We shot a couple of roosters, I need to get you up their for a hunt. I would love to see Sadie and Jesse in action


well come on


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

one hunting fool said:


> that sux my dog Jessie use to be prone to ear problems when i first got her. (she was 2) after a few months being an inside dog and constant attention to her ears we where able to get them fixxed been 2 years and no problem. (i have owned her 3 years now)


The weird thing is that I have owned her since she was 6 weeks old. Shes always been an inside dog (yea shes spoiled) I didnt have any problems with her ears until last year. The Dr. said it could be some type of allergies. Now that it has happened exactly 1 year from the last time I believe it is.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I would place antibiotics and guaze over the wounds then wrap an ace wrap around the dog holding them in place. Unless the dog is coned she will most likely tear them off, so I would stick a cone on her for a few days


----------



## w13017 (Jul 13, 2008)

EMT gel works great on all kinds of injuries. I used it on a blown pad back hunting in about 4-5 days.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

w13017 said:


> EMT gel works great on all kinds of injuries. I used it on a blown pad back hunting in about 4-5 days.


i was told about this from another guy yesterday i am looking to get some online.
thanks


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I had this same problem with a vest that I had for my dog. It was a vest bought at Sportsmans and had a kindof plastic outter that lined the underneath of the dog. I too trimed it to just a small piece and it wore her raw. I have switched vests to one that doesn't have that stuff and it holds up just as well and the neoprene seems to move more and not rub her legs raw. I didn't put anything on it and it was good in about a week or so.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

> had a kindof plastic outter that lined the underneath of the dog


sounds like what i have. I have trimmed it and i think i will pur a shirt on her tomorrow and giv it a try. wish me luck


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Another enthusiastic vote for EMT Gel! Best stuff there is for dog injuries!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Brian I give it one more vote for emt gel. Been telling you to get some for a couple of years now. :shock: Do you think that sadie is accident prone?


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

nope just a turbo that cares nothing for her own safety as long as she gets the birds.


----------

